# Calling all Kansas City street racers



## 05_se-r_altima (Nov 11, 2008)

some people from oak grove missouri are talkin trash on western built cars they say "all the mustangs, camaros, T.A.'S and even trucks will take any of our shitty rice cars" so im doing what i can to prove them all wrong is there anyone that can help me back it up i have a stock se-r altima (STOCK) and i know my boys with the right cars will help me take these guys down the only bad thing is their my buddies but this time they have just went too far so if theres something anyone can do to help hit me up if you need my number pm me and well set it up we also need a empty street and to make sure well be good for about 15 to 20 runs let me know thanks 
justin


----------



## mtalley82 (Jan 15, 2009)

Your from KC too huh?


----------

